# Sydney Summer 2015



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

In Sydney Australia (Redfern Town Hall)
110 competitor limit, make sure to register fast (but only register if you are sure you can go please)

currently around 110 (19 waiting list) have registered (this info may be outdated, so check the site, the most bottom link and click competitors to see the true amount)

Events are : 

2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 blind
3x3 OH
skewb

registrations close at 11 Dec 2015

register at: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneySummer2015/register/

info about venue and how to get there; http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneySummer2015/venue/

MORE INFO about costs (and maybe some other stuff): http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneySummer2015/


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 21, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> In Sydney Australia (Redfern Town Hall)
> 110 competitor limit, make sure to register fast (but only register if you are sure you can go please)
> 
> currently around 30 have registered
> ...



No pyraminx? That's unusual


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> No pyraminx? That's unusual



, ikr. 

although i was expecting no pyraminx because i know how sydney comps work. it alternates between no skewb or no pyraminx, 3BLD is lucky to be in there. so the next sydney comp should have pyra.


----------



## IpwohTf (Nov 21, 2015)

No 5x5x5


----------



## RhysC (Nov 21, 2015)

I would like to go to a Sydney comp sometime, but these events look kinda bland. Shame.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 21, 2015)

Will see if responsible adult will take me to sid


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 21, 2015)

You should do big cubes for Feliks


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes the rumours that have been going around are indeed true, you will all be graced with my presence for this one. Luke's coming too!

See you all in a month.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 22, 2015)

We need more Brisbane competitions!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 22, 2015)

And I'll be there for the data entry...


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Post*

Finally get to meet feliks!
BTW Don't really know why I'm saying this but RTKCuber / Ryan Kumulia isn't coming he's going to Japan and he registered to troll the organisers or something
I know this is hard to believe and I have no proof but I'm friends with him and I know and it just might come in handy.


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm going! Pity there's no Pyra...


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 22, 2015)

I might also appear


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> I might also appear



*** i haven't seen you since like may


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> Finally get to meet feliks!
> BTW Don't really know why I'm saying this but RTKCuber / Ryan Kumulia isn't coming he's going to Japan and he registered to troll the organisers or something
> I know this is hard to believe and I have no proof but I'm friends with him and I know and it just might come in handy.



Can you get him to contact Tim to cancel his registration. I know it's all just a fun game for you, but people who actually want to come miss out because of these silly selfish games.


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2015)

If anyone is planning on travelling from Melbourne, I can offer you a free flight from Sydney to Melbourne on Saturday evening with Luke Clarke (the photographer). I accidentally forgot about a football match on Saturday night, so I had to book another flight earlier. So now there is a spare seat just waiting for someone to take it  . This also means I'll have to leave the comp a bit early (maybe around 3pm  ).


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 28, 2015)

Dene said:


> If anyone is planning on travelling from Melbourne, I can offer you a free flight from Sydney to Melbourne on Saturday evening with Luke Clarke (the photographer). I accidentally forgot about a football match on Saturday night, so I had to book another flight earlier. So now there is a spare seat just waiting for someone to take it  . This also means I'll have to leave the comp a bit early (maybe around 3pm  ).



Could I have it? This would reduce the cost of me going by a lot  what are the details of the flight please?


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Could I have it? This would reduce the cost of me going by a lot  what are the details of the flight please?



Awesome! I sent you a PM. For now the flight is being held for you, but if it doesn't work out I'll put it back up for availability.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok thanks Oliver for taking that ^_^ At least it isn't going to waste.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just wanting to know some questions.
I want my friend to go but he said he registered but now the list is full (110 competitiors) He is not on the list.
He is on the waiting list probably.
Dene,if you have access to the waiting list as you are delegate can you please see if his name is there.
His name is Gurnoor Mann if you could see.
Another question, 
To sydneysiders,
Do you know if there are any non-WCA comps in the area happening because he keeps talking about it.

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2015)

Nick4nick6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanting to know some questions.
> I want my friend to go but he said he registered but now the list is full (110 competitiors) He is not on the list.
> He is on the waiting list probably.
> ...



Hi Nicholas,

The delegate doesn't necessarily have access to the registration list. It is usually under the control of the organiser. I have informed them but if your friend has registered and they aren't showing on the list then they will be on the waiting list. At this stage we aren't sure if waiting list people will be able to compete or not.

I don't think you'll find any non-WCA competitions. They might have informal meet-ups though.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Reply to dean*



Dene said:


> Can you get him to contact Tim to cancel his registration. I know it's all just a fun game for you, but people who actually want to come miss out because of these silly selfish games.


Yeah I know, it's actually not fun for me which is why I said this and it frustrates me. I'll keep trying to get him to talk to Tim.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 12, 2015)

So.....any chance of a Schedule soon? super hyped


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Dec 13, 2015)

He's refusing to...


----------



## lucadaboss10 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dene said:


> Can you get him to contact Tim to cancel his registration. I know it's all just a fun game for you, but people who actually want to come miss out because of these silly selfish games.



He's refusing to cancel his registration.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 13, 2015)

lucadaboss10 said:


> He's refusing to cancel his registration.




this is seriously ***** selfish of him ok? If he actually wants to go he is very welcome but taking a space up for a joke is not cool. Someone who actually wants to come will miss out if


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2015)

Nick4nick6 said:


> His name is Gurnoor Mann if you could see.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nicholas



He's now off the waiting list.

Tim.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 14, 2015)

Any chance of a schedule soon?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2015)

Well looks like Blind's cut

Cheers guys


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Well looks like Blind's cut
> 
> Cheers guys



It appears Tim accidentally dropped it when inputting the schedule. It was meant to be before lunch (note the magically disappearing 30 minute gap). So straight after 3x3 we'll get into bld.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

Dene said:


> It appears Tim accidentally dropped it when inputting the schedule. It was meant to be before lunch (note the magically disappearing 30 minute gap). So straight after 3x3 we'll get into bld.



haha I noticed the gap.
SUPER EXCITED


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can you please tell me that if at competitions can you leave early if you have finished your events and are not going into finals or a better round.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 18, 2015)

You certainly can.


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 18, 2015)

so looking forward to my 6am flight and getting up at 3am


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 19, 2015)

Feliks has competed today and not a word…..?!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay beat Feliks with an 8.51 average in the finals.


----------



## Berd (Dec 19, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> Jay beat Feliks with an 8.51 average in the finals.


Wow! Gjay!


----------

